# Why do any Europeans or Americans want to live in Dubai



## aadil360

Hi there everybody

I'm from South Africa and I've been thinking of moving to Dubai. Recently I've been doubting though.

I'm hoping to get some views from people living in Dubai

1. Out of Dubai's 2.2 million population, what is the number of Europeans, Americans and Australians?

2. Why any of the above people want to live in Dubai?

I don't think the majority of people living in Dubai can afford the apartments and villas. Do you realy think there is currently excess demand?

I'm a big fan of the US and I think certain parts of Europe are amazing. It got me to thinking why any of you from Europe and the US would want to come live in the desert.

Someone told me Dubai is 90% hype. Do you agree?

I know quite a bit about Dubai and I understand why expats chose Dubai before, but many of those reasons have now been eroded.

Are you saving the same amount of your salaries you were in the past few years?
How long have you been in Dubai and How long are you planning to stay?
Is Dubai family friendly ? (according to the brochures it is supposedly is very family friendly)



Have you read this article - The Top 20 Reasons Not to Move to Dubai - By Tia Neill. I think it's spot on.


----------



## justforus

There are lots of reasons why US/Europeans live in Dubai. If you want to read one persons 'article' and believe it then fine; I'm sure you could write something just as detremental about any other country. Why don't you go and live in the US if you think it's that great?


----------



## Mac

Personnally I came here because I was sick of paying tax back home. Figured if i actually want to retire early I need to do something. Heard Dubai was a fun place & figured, "What the hell!" 

The UK is heading for a few crappy years... and I dont fancy having to struggle through them with everyone else. The Worlds a small place, but it's still a lot bigger than England! 

Dubai is a lot of "Hype", but jesus man, have you been to the states?? Probably the most hyped up nation on the planet... God bless hollywood & the american dream. Lol, the states is quite fun though too! "SPRIIIIING BREEEAAAK BABY!!!!"


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner

Hi Aadil,

just a question but how can you read one article and make a decision that it is spot on if you haven't lived her before?
Seems you've made up your mind already so why ask questions in the first place?


----------



## hari

I am in middle east for 9 years and am moving to Europe now. I am sure I will not be able to save same as here, but more than money it is my desire to live there. Similarly people living in other part for years will like to move to Dubai..to explore this part of the world. It is better to do things which make you happy. And one more thing ..Dubai is one of the safest place to live in the world if you obey the laws here.


----------



## Mocha

I have not lived in Dubai before and am taking the plunge in a few weeks' time. Sometimes you read good things in the press, sometimes bad. I have gathered that if I don't give it a go, all I can do is to sit here and read what other people think about the place. Everyone is different and so is their motivation to live in Dubai. I will go and experience it and decide for myself!!


----------



## hopeful

aadil360 said:


> Have you read this article - The Top 20 Reasons Not to Move to Dubai - By Tia Neill. I think it's spot on.


Yep I think I have, its something I stubbled upon when researching dubai and in truth I found it ridiculous....it was like all the woman was doing was moaaanning! Her main gripe seemed to be the roads and the traffic and OK I've not experienced this as we're still in the UK but I'd love that to be my main gripe living in the UK, its not.

Kids are carrying knives to school, grown men are being kicked to death in the street because they dare to confront a group of rowdy teenagers, the government are screwed and we're about to go into a recession. So in short thats the over dramatic reason why we're coming to the UAE.

Under dramatic reason is because we can't afford to live. So we hope to come out and be able to get by, and in the best circumstance pay off a fat whack of debt. After that I doubt we'll return to the UK for good because there are so many nicer places in the world to be.....sorry if that offends any nationalists out there!

Personally I'd say if you don't try the place you'll never know and you'll always be left wondering what if............


----------



## marc

1. Safest place i have ever been to, and i have been all over the world.
2. Tax free living
3. Cheaper and better way of life then London
4. People treat you with respect
5. Money to be made
6. Money to be made
7.The beautiful weather
8. People who **** about get kicked out - no BS.
9. Great hub between emerging markets of India and China
10. VISION - anything is possible here.


----------



## hopeful

marc said:


> 8. People who **** about get kicked out - no BS.


I love this lol  Its the way it should be too!!!!


----------



## marc

yeah thats the great one - NO LABOUR PARTY HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aLso no illegal immigrants coming in - taking a 4 beroom house for free and then stabbing people on the street for looking at them.

no old men sitting on the bus - getting stabbed and slapped by 12 year oldboys

no hard working people being shot for no reason.


----------



## alli

i'm going to leave this thread alone!!


----------



## hopeful

lol, yer probably best left there i'd say. lol


----------



## marc

lol - point made.


----------



## hopeful

definitely....not sayin i don't agree either....some won't tho


----------



## marc

everyone knows thats it true... if they dont then there very dilluded, and have been living in a bubble


----------



## hopeful

I'll leave you to say that then lol some may call me a wimp....I'd prefer a diplomat lol.


----------



## Canlebguy

Well, I believe that you're asking a legitimate question.
It's good to read negative and positive reviews and decide if you want to go ahead and experience it or not.
Another similar topic was brought up not long ago here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/5616-why-did-you-will-you-choose-dubai.html

Compare your top 20 reasons not to move to Dubai and other positive reviews from members here and in the end, I think that you can only have a firm opinion when you live it. But it's a good thing for sure to weigh + and - before committing to anything.


----------



## Bevski

Don't forget about the terrible British weather. 

I am moving to Dubai in a few weeks and like a lot of people I wont find out if it is for me until after I make the leap, but I agree that there are good and bad points about every-where, every-one seems to have a different experience of moving to Dubai.


----------



## marc

the only thing i dont like about dubai is that you get sand on your shoes everywhere and constantly have to clean them, i use half my salary on polish!!!!


----------



## hopeful

I don't think anyone implied his questions weren't legitimate, but simply wondered how he could refer to the the said artical on dubai as "spot on" when he hasn't visited before.

At the end of the day its very wise of you Aadil to do your research before making the choice to relocate, but don't let one artical taint your opinion, after all thats all that artical is, someone elses!


----------



## Canlebguy

hopeful said:


> I don't think anyone implied his questions weren't legitimate, but simply wondered how he could refer to the the said artical on dubai as "spot on" when he hasn't visited before.


Others have already made it clear that his "spot on" statement was overboard 

I answered and referred to his "legitimate" questions


----------



## hopeful

Canlebguy said:


> Others have already made it clear that his "spot on" statement was overboard
> 
> I answered and referred to his "legitimate" questions


No...you have just implied his "spot on" comment was overboard , no one else did, just wondered how he had come to this conclusion when he hadn't visited...fully entitled to the opinion though!

Other people also answered his "legitimate" questions, you seem'd to imply otherwise.......


----------



## Canlebguy

hopeful said:


> No...you have just implied his "spot on" comment was overboard , no one else did, just wondered how he had come to this conclusion when he hadn't visited...fully entitled to the opinion though!
> 
> Other people also answered his "legitimate" questions, you seem'd to imply otherwise.......


I don't want to threadjack this thread and go back and forth with you about the meaning of "Other people" but I'm realizing what type of communicator you are; Diplomatic you say  you surely do that very well, playing on the words that is.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## hopeful

I'd kindly ask you not to make assumptions on my personality, as you don't know me from adam, I could be rude enough to make assumptions on you, but I won't! - because I'm intelligent enough to know assumptions are usually wrong....is this a play on words??? Am I really making assumptions...no its just what I think.

You left a post that was interpreted by myself to be intimating that no one else had thought the original post made by Aadil was legitimate, I thought that was rude after several people had taken the time to reply, giving their personal experiences and opinions.

Thats all.


----------



## YaGatDatRite

There are 2 simple reasons why anyone from US and the West would move to UAE -- economy and climate. If you're from UK, man, its so drab out there all thru the year. 

Marc said above that its between the emerging economies of China and INdia. Yep, thats where its all "happening" right now. America is no longer the center of anything. 

Be it finance, media or technology -- its either Dubai, Mumbai, or Shanghai (US and Europe -- bye-bye!). Dubai is emerging as the new center of finance. MUmbai is where media and Bollywood are. Shanghai (ok maybe Dalian, Beijing, taiwan also) makes whatever the world wants -- hi-tech, lo-tech, no-tech.

China's GDP is a whopping $7 trillion (WHOOOAAA). India's at $2.965 trillion, higher than France, UK, Canada, Aussie, and Germany. The reason those 2 countries have poverty is the population -- per capita numbers are low now, but will increase YOY for next 20-30 years. Even their poorest poor have cell phones, tvs, washer-dryers, and other modern goodies . Americans have too many cars, but can't afford to pay for gas!! Big houses but can't afford the mortgage... LOLOL. China and India are eating USA's lunch right now, believe it or not. If their leaders get smart, real wealth re-distribution (aka PPP) will also catch up with even more people "getting in".

And the entire mid-east is so flush with cash they've no idea what to do with it. Just think about it -- current boom was financed by post 9-11 repatriated money. Got a real boost when oil hit $70 in 2007. Can you imagine how much "excess liquidity" they now have with oil crossing $147 this year?? it'll only get more over the years.

ExxonMobil (US) and Shell (UK) meke money only for their stockholders. They don't give a **** about you or anyone else. Ditto all the other mega corps. Moolah finally what makes the world go round, labor merely follows the moolah everywhere.

Right now, US is deep in hock -- get this, $9+ trillion at last count -- it'll take 2 more generations to pay it off, not including Soc. Security shortfall, Medicare-Medicaid, and any future Wall St. burps.


----------



## Canlebguy

hopeful, I am sorry if I have offended you in any way I did not intend to point my first post at any specific post or person in this thread.

Maybe I should have started my post with something other than "I believe"? 

We're taking this to PM, and going for a beer after.


----------



## YaGatDatRite

*Just wanted to clarify.*

Meant to say that those are PPP figures... difference between nominal and PPP being that Purchasing Power parity (PPP) takes into account excange rates, the balance of payments, deficit, and the like.

For e.g. China's PPP GDP is twice its nominal GDP> . INdia is 3 times its nominal.

whereas in most developed countries its actually less than nominal because your $$ or pounds simply buy less in those countries relative to rising cost of goods, higher inflation YOY, etc.


----------



## hopeful

Canlebguy said:


> hopeful, I am sorry if I have offended you in any way I did not intend to point my first post at any specific post or person in this thread.
> 
> Maybe I should have started my post with something other than "I believe"?
> 
> We're taking this to PM, and going for a beer after.


No probs Canlebguy  Apologies also, I do get carried away sometimes....its the debator in me 

Beers all round when we finally get there!!!


----------



## aadil360

It's good to know people are defending Dubai.

Don't get me wrong, I like Dubai, but at times the laws and attitudes seem so primitive. It seems like a very intolerant place - like many arab countries.

Also, I think the decision to live/work in Dubai has a lot to do with money. The question is, can someone moving to Dubai NOW save a lot of money based on the current property prices/rentals?


----------



## Mac

Ah, this thread is starting to fu*k me off. Listen mate, just fu*king do it, and get your arse over here. What's the worst that can happen, you can aways go home! I mean for fu*ks sake!! I learned a while back to just stop thinking about it & just fu*king do it! If you think about it you'll come up with a million rewasons not too. Where's you friggin sprit of adventure?!

Apologies for the swearing. Actaully, no, i dont apologise!


----------



## Maz25

hopeful said:


> No probs Canlebguy  Apologies also, I do get carried away sometimes....its the debator in me
> 
> Beers all round when we finally get there!!!


You two are absolutely hilarious! Totally enjoyed the arguments!!!

On a more serious note, I'm moving to Dubai for the money and the increased career prospect. By making this move, I will move a few steps up the ladder and increase my earnings; if I remain in the UK, it would take at least 5 years to even sniff that kind of money!! Heck, even my boss in the UK doesn't earn what I will be earning and on top of that, in the UK, there is the ever present taxman that you have to share everything with! If I had a package worth what I will be on in Dubai, in the UK, again I would have had to cough up 40% of it to the taxman. I work in construction and to say the least, credit crunch (soon to be renamed recession!) and construction do not go together!!! Bad combination! I certainly do not fancy myself unemployed in a few months!

The sunny weather sealed the deal!


----------



## Mac

think im gona have a breathalyzer fitted to my computer so i cant use it after a night on the pop!


----------



## Sam75

Mac - you crack me up 

But I do share your sentiments though. Aadil, you are not going to know whether Dubai is the place for you until you give it a go. What have you got to lose? Like mac said, you can always go back to SA or go to the US if you don't like it here.

Like all places, it has its good points and its frustrations. Generally, it's what you make of it, whether it's making friends, career opportunities, making money, travel etc. But the best thing is that there are great opportunities here, which may not be necessarily true for all countries given the current economic climate

I don't think the laws or atititudes here are necessary primitive. It's just the way things are done here and as a foreigner, you'll just have to respect them and adapt. All that said, western expats do get away with a lot and the authorities tend to turn a blind eye as long as you don't offend the locals.


----------



## hopeful

aadil360 said:


> The question is, can someone moving to Dubai NOW save a lot of money based on the current property prices/rentals?


I know you won't want to hear this but it depends...what profession your in as to what salary you'll get, what company you work for as some aren't offering big allowances on top basic pay anymore, whether you have a family, whether you've got debt and how extravagantly you want to live.

Put it like this, my hubby is hopefully coming to do a senior electrical engineer role, we have a 14 month old daughter who will be going to nursery 3 mornings a week and we would rather live in a villa with a garden....we've get shed loads of debt, it all makes a difference. If your a single man, in a good profession you've every chance of saving a packet, but a family man in the same profession, in my opinion doen't have the same chance. We will be able to pay all our bills when we come out there, which at the moment we're not managing to do in the UK, but as for saving a packet...no.

But some of the salary packages I've seen on here have made me wanna pee my pants....excuse the expression  but to hear people wondering whether 40k a month, with an extra 80k a year for accommodation, 25k for education etc etc is enough just makes me laugh...how much more do you want?? But then I suppose its all realtive to your lifestyle at home. I expect this was a pretty high end position.

Hope that helps a little...sorry for going on!


----------



## acassim

As a South African of Indian decent and a muslim, this place is a bit of a shocker. Its sad to see that the religious values that you grew up with in SA are not the same in a supposed Muslim country. No concept of halaal, madressas (if you have kids) etc. 

Another reality is that Dubai is very racist. Having come out of apartheid and fighting for human rights blah blah, you have to understand that you cannot change the attitudes of residents living here. If you are not fairer skinned, you WILL at least on one occasion be pushed aside in a que while waiting to purchase something. You will also get spoken to in Hindi on several occasions.

The only advantage and the only reason why I am living here is because you won't get hijacked at a robot or get robbed at any part of day or night. YOu won't get your throat slit for a cell phone. You are also more at risk in SA since the thieves roaming about think that SA Indians are an easier target and a cash rich race. You don't have to sleep with one eye open and you don't have to get home before it gets dark and switch on your alarm system and hide behind your six foot walls with electric fences which don't work because of load shedding. You don't have to stress about your bond payments every month on a Thursday when the bank repo rate is being announced.

There are no blue skies and real green grass and it gets hot and humid here. There is no social life and family support. No Sunday afternoon braai's and skinner between family members and politics that come up when there is a wedding or death in the family. There is a group called SAMID (South African Muslims in Dubai). They get together every Eid so you might be able to make some friends with the same values and morals.

Your chances of a better position and a higher paid salary owing to BEE/AA policies are much better in SA. Its your choice at the end of the day. There is no perfect country and every place has its pros and cons.


----------



## Shinjuku

aadil360 said:


> It's good to know people are defending Dubai.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like Dubai, but at times the laws and attitudes seem so primitive. It seems like a very intolerant place - like many arab countries.
> 
> Also, I think the decision to live/work in Dubai has a lot to do with money. The question is, can someone moving to Dubai NOW save a lot of money based on the current property prices/rentals?


Your OP seems to have stirred up some pretty strong responses, particularly in your comments on Dubai. Anyone reading this thread should probably realise they're not going to get away with making broad negative generalisations about Dubai, as you're likely going to get your wrist slapped (and in Mac's case, a little bit more )

I'd just like to challenge your seemingly (mis)conception that living in US and Europe is better than being in Dubai.
UK has its fair share of intolerance. When the EU expanded and in came an influx of Eastern European workers, it was a big issue for the government to deal with. Some of the attitudes and comments towards Polish workers (who are never referred to as expats, but merely economic migrants ) have at times been pretty shocking. They are an easy target for many newspapers trying to stir up nationalistic feelings of "they're stealing British jobs meant for British workers".
The US has got issues of its own. Ask any American about the state of medical care/insurance and pensions, and you're likely to get strong opinions of how its failing the average person. My cousin who's living and doing up a property in Chicago has told me of the corruption and 'cowboy' building standards she's often faced with. And if you are following the presidential elections, you'll be aware how racial politics is still a huge topic of contention.

As everyone else has pointed out, Dubai is not perfect, but then again where in the world is. Still, Dubai has more than enough positives to make it more appealing than anywhere else. And it is not always about the money. Certainly for many people it is, but i think if Dubai couldn't offer the attractive lifestyle and opportunuties alongside the cash, i doubt it'd be the place it is now.

On a side note, why are you only focusing on Europeans, Americans and Australians? What about expats from Asia, Africa and South America?
While i'm sure its not your intention to offend, please watch what you write.

Now i really should be getting back to work...


----------



## Maz25

I am totally loving this thread!!! Ha ha!!! Folks, you have made my day!!!


----------



## Pasanada

Dubai, primative???? I'd totally disagree with that comment! Coming from the UK and living in Spain for 5 years before moving to Dubai, I'd say out of those three locations, Spain is primative!!

I've never given it a thought when moving to another country, the only bit of advice I can give and which I've found invaluable, is to keep your mind open at all times.

As for living in an Islamic country, I LOVED it! I met Muslims who could give me answers to many questions I had regarding the religion, it's customs and history - Islam isn't what it's portrayed to be back in the West, open your eyes and ears, the rules we have to live by in Islamic countries are made for a good reason. As visitors to our host country, who are we to question the law of the land? If you don't feel you can live by those laws, then don't bother coming over, it's as simple as that.

Hope that doesn't sound too harsh, it wasn't intended to be, I just get fed up of people moaning about the Middle East, it's a beautiful region and should be appreciated and explored, after all, Iraq is the cradle of civilisation.....and what you deem to be "English" numbers are in fact Arabic, so you can say you've been speaking Arabic before you even came here! Look at the positives!


----------



## tuga

Hello
I'm moving to Dubai in September and looking forward to it! I will be joining my husband who's been there since June and he is loving it!
I agree with Pasanada as to keeping an open mind!! And add something to it:always keep in mind that the people that welcome you into their country deserve your respect, for them, for the laws, for their religion!
For some reason people move to other countries leaving their homes, families, friends and usually it is to find a better life! 
Although living in Europe not everything is great, i still believe that my country is very nice but that's all...i'm sure my kids will have a better life in Dubai!


----------



## Elphaba

aadil360 said:


> It's good to know people are defending Dubai.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like Dubai, but at times the laws and attitudes seem so primitive. It seems like a very intolerant place - like many arab countries.
> 
> Also, I think the decision to live/work in Dubai has a lot to do with money. The question is, can someone moving to Dubai NOW save a lot of money based on the current property prices/rentals?



So, catching up on this thread - you are thinking of moving to Dubai, but have a very negative opinion of the place? Have you ever spent any time here?

All the South Africans that I know are happy in Dubai, especially as another has said, it is a much safer place to live and the Rand is very weak.

That Tia Neill article is a load of hysterical nonsense from a spoilt Jumeriah Jane and should be ignored. Many people have good incomes, can afford the rents and still save.

And for what it's worth, my advice is NOT to move to Dubai as with that kind of negativ attitude from the outset, you are bound to be unhappy wherever you live.


-


----------



## rednikki17

Good grief!! I just read the article by Tia Neill. What a load of rubbish!! I have one thing to say to her....If its too restrictive for you, too ethnic, too different and too HOT...then...GO HOME!!!! Why do people stay if they dont like it? Honestly....


----------



## MichaelJ47

*Dubai is Awesome*

As a Saffer having just been over in the warm 48 degree weather I think Dubai is awesome. In fact if our leaders could have just a little bit of the vision that has created Dubai from a Sand Heap to where it is today we too would be a lot better off.

The opportunities for anyone coming over here is mindblowing! 

Money is everywhere and the rulers look after their people here. No old age homes , minimum crime, safe areas to walk and enjoy life, friendly people with over 850 nationalities in Dubai, little dirt, no bums, cheap food, cheap petrol, cheap cars, no tax, a lifestyle opportunity 2nd to none. 

Get out of your comfort zone on the little spot on the African continent and come and see what the rest of the World looks like. They are all here and 50 000 or so of our fellow countryman are also here and they can't all be wrong or struggling. 

Your chances of getting robbed, your wife and kids raped, hijacked, attacked, your home broken into, machine gunned in a bank or doctors rooms is ZERO. 

What have you got to lose ? We are in demand here because of our work ethics and "can do" attitude. Join us ..you wont regret it.


----------



## Pasanada

Absolutely concur with the above, a lot of the Middle East is THE place to be right now; Dubai certainly opened my mind and was an experience I WILL repeat in the future, be in employment or purchasing property. Its the place I see myself in in the future. As a female alone in Dubai, I can catagorically say I've never, ever felt safer. I felt so at home its undescribable!! 

Credit crunch? Not in the Middle East!


----------



## Maz25

Pasanada said:


> Absolutely concur with the above, a lot of the Middle East is THE place to be right now; Dubai certainly opened my mind and was an experience I WILL repeat in the future, be in employment or purchasing property. Its the place I see myself in in the future. As a female alone in Dubai, I can catagorically say I've never, ever felt safer. I felt so at home its undescribable!!
> 
> Credit crunch? Not in the Middle East!


I agree with you. Dubai looked good when I was in the UK. Now that I'm there, I'm loving it; it's even better!! I had thought about spending 2-3 years here but I don't see myself leaving anytime soon!


----------



## tiscalina

MichaelJ47 said:


> Get out of your comfort zone on the little spot on the African continent and come and see what the rest of the World looks like.



Where in Dubai is the African Continent? I thought Dubai is in Asia or the Middle East or so but not Africa.


----------



## Maz25

tiscalina said:


> Where in Dubai is the African Continent? I thought Dubai is in Asia or the Middle East or so but not Africa.



The original poster is from South Africa, hence the comment to leave Africa to come and see what Dubai has to offer!


----------



## MichaelJ47

*Dubai in Africa - No*



tiscalina said:


> Where in Dubai is the African Continent? I thought Dubai is in Asia or the Middle East or so but not Africa.



Hi Tiscalini

I think you missed the first post which started this thread, which is by Aadil360 who is a South African and South Africa is way down in the South of Africa. 

We who come from there seem to think that it is the " be all and end all" but when you travel abroad you realise just how insignificant it is in the broader scope of living, economy, opportunities etc.

I was try to encourage a fellow countryman to step outside his comfort zone and risk a little to benefit a great deal from the Dubai experience


----------



## Pasanada

The Middle East is geographically south east Asia....below is a snippet of info.

Middle East - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DadTwoThree

I have been in Dubai for 6 weeks, not an old sweat but have been into town, driven the roads and experieneced the customs, I have never seen an argument, never had to move round rowdy kids, never spoken ill of anyone I have met and because I don't break the law have not experienced the Police yet. My Family are due soon and I am convinced this is theright place to be a this moment in time, I left England as it is pants and I am a patriot having spent 12 years in the Army and 12 in the Police. I work hard and live for my family to get out here, it's a chance for them and me to experience something different over the next few years, I have the luxury of being able to say thanks but no thanks and return to UK whenever, at this moment I am OK with Dubai, but if I was in England I could only say I THINK IT WOULD BE GOOD IN DUBAI, what I am saying is any book I have read was a good book but I don't beleive all that was written in them, if I left now I could say I tried. Give it a go then say it is bad, rather than listen to someones experience that may not have been as good as anothers.


----------



## dubaibound1

Reading through this thread, I saw someone considering US compared to Dubai. 

You got to be out of your mind to think US right now is the place to come......I have been in the US for the last 13 years, I never seen it so bad...nor have many folks in teh last 40 years.

11 federally insured banks have closed shop this year alone and we have 4 more months left in this year. unemployment is at its all time high in 5 years at 6.1%

I live in Las Vegas and work in teh commercial real estate sector, boy we used to be knee deep in muck sifting for gold and making it big last few years, Las Vegas used to be recession proof in the US, the fastest growing city in teh country, guess what? We are not recession proof anymore, we have taken teh biggest hit. What does that tell you?

If the recession proof city in the US is in the dumps think of the other cities and the cost of living.

Some one mentioned about the curent politics in the US. Americans have got it all wrong, at least 50% of them. 

Americans used to lead the world, not anymore, we seem to be taking a step back in time. We have become extremely gullible to accept all the nonsense spewed from the politicians and easily manipulated.

I ask my fellow workers who they would like in power? No one seems to care about the bigger picture, economy, healthcare, education......everyone has vested interest. They all care about less taxes....if you dont make money there is no tax to pay....focus on the economy so you can make money and pay tax...rather pay tax on money made than less tax on no money made.

Any way US now is the last place to consider. Dubai & Abu Dhabi are still a well kept secret in the US, not many know what is happening there, I think a lot of them dont know what is happening in the outside world, we are too fat and complacent in our past achievements while teh rest of teh world is forging ahead.

Look out UAE, here I come......


----------



## MichaelJ47

*US Economy vs Dubai*



dubaibound1 said:


> Reading through this thread, I saw someone considering US compared to Dubai.
> 
> You got to be out of your mind to think US right now is the place to come......I have been in the US for the last 13 years, I never seen it so bad...nor have many folks in teh last 40 years.
> 
> 11 federally insured banks have closed shop this year alone and we have 4 more months left in this year. unemployment is at its all time high in 5 years at 6.1%
> 
> I live in Las Vegas and work in teh commercial real estate sector, boy we used to be knee deep in muck sifting for gold and making it big last few years, Las Vegas used to be recession proof in the US, the fastest growing city in teh country, guess what? We are not recession proof anymore, we have taken teh biggest hit. What does that tell you?
> 
> If the recession proof city in the US is in the dumps think of the other cities and the cost of living.
> 
> Some one mentioned about the curent politics in the US. Americans have got it all wrong, at least 50% of them.
> 
> Americans used to lead the world, not anymore, we seem to be taking a step back in time. We have become extremely gullible to accept all the nonsense spewed from the politicians and easily manipulated.
> 
> I ask my fellow workers who they would like in power? No one seems to care about the bigger picture, economy, healthcare, education......everyone has vested interest. They all care about less taxes....if you dont make money there is no tax to pay....focus on the economy so you can make money and pay tax...rather pay tax on money made than less tax on no money made.
> 
> Any way US now is the last place to consider. Dubai & Abu Dhabi are still a well kept secret in the US, not many know what is happening there, I think a lot of them dont know what is happening in the outside world, we are too fat and complacent in our past achievements while teh rest of teh world is forging ahead.
> 
> Look out UAE, here I come......


Hi Ya 

I was in the US in Nov last year and I was amazed at the inexpensive cost of living in the smaller towns. I hotfooted it back home to offload my investment properties in order to buy rental accomodation in the US. 

Even in the downturn in your economy we can make money in rentals in the us. My currency is 8 units to $1 and even buying at that rate I can do very well . 

Problem is our housing market is very depressed and I can't give my property away now. Will have to hold for the long run. Thats why I have contracted in Dubai as well.

The US economy is awesome but getting residency is very difficult . UAE is the answer for the moment but no doubt the region will also slow. There has to be a point where fewer people are prepared to pay for over priced property even in a booming economy.

I am excited that the industry is being regulated in Dubai now, so some of the "cowboy developers" there are going to have to start supplying quality and value for money. You will be shocked to see the level of workmanship in some of the upmarket apartments. It is difficult, in my opinion, to tell the difference between a $1mill place and a $6mill unit. It's all in the perception. Yet I can't see the demand slowing anytime soon!

It's going to be fun and a great challenge - Dubai is the can do place - the forward vision of their rulers is awe inspiring !


----------



## dubaibound1

MichaelJ47 said:


> Hi Ya
> 
> I was in the US in Nov last year and I was amazed at the inexpensive cost of living in the smaller towns. I hotfooted it back home to offload my investment properties in order to buy rental accomodation in the US.
> 
> Even in the downturn in your economy we can make money in rentals in the us. My currency is 8 units to $1 and even buying at that rate I can do very well .
> 
> Problem is our housing market is very depressed and I can't give my property away now. Will have to hold for the long run. Thats why I have contracted in Dubai as well.
> 
> The US economy is awesome but getting residency is very difficult . UAE is the answer for the moment but no doubt the region will also slow. There has to be a point where fewer people are prepared to pay for over priced property even in a booming economy.
> 
> I am excited that the industry is being regulated in Dubai now, so some of the "cowboy developers" there are going to have to start supplying quality and value for money. You will be shocked to see the level of workmanship in some of the upmarket apartments. It is difficult, in my opinion, to tell the difference between a $1mill place and a $6mill unit. It's all in the perception. Yet I can't see the demand slowing anytime soon!
> 
> It's going to be fun and a great challenge - Dubai is the can do place - the forward vision of their rulers is awe inspiring !


You are absolutely spot on. Infact US has become a hot bed for international investors considering the weak US dollar. We have seen an increase both international tourist and investors in our market.

We are bracing for the elections to see the outcome, this has been a perfect storm for us. Everything and anything that could have gone wrong has gone wrong.

What is amazing is even the pundits didnt anticipate this debacle.

You are right, the cost of living is relatively very inexpensive in the US, Las Vegas was a main driver for this. There are lot of similarities with Vegas and Dubai, except that in Vegas you get a big bang for your buck.

There were a lot of young 20 something kids that became millionaires during the residential boom. This was the place to be. It still is, despite the down turn in the economy, we still have a a very healthy absorption of 6000 residents a month.

But for me I think I have reached my point, the credit crunch will not be easing anytime soon, we have not seen the worst.....

I'm absolutley amazed with the vision of the Emiratis, I definitely want to be a part of it, especially in the commercial real estate, I dont see that slowing any time soon, we only have to look at the Abu Dhabi 2030 plan to realize whats in store and whats to come.


----------



## MichaelJ47

One of the awesome facts about this growth is that it is not just a little town that is booming it is an entire region that is growing. There has never been a precedent like it and who is to say where or when it will stop.

Sounds a bit like the early gold rush but UAE is the place to be now. All the emirates are "hopping". An ordered society with low crime rate visible policing, conservative outlook on behaviour and lots of money - what more could you hope for ?


----------



## dubaibound1

MichaelJ47 said:


> One of the awesome facts about this growth is that it is not just a little town that is booming it is an entire region that is growing. There has never been a precedent like it and who is to say where or when it will stop.
> 
> Sounds a bit like the early gold rush but UAE is the place to be now. All the emirates are "hopping". An ordered society with low crime rate visible policing, conservative outlook on behaviour and lots of money - what more could you hope for ?


The secret is slowly leaking out. You will be mazed to know how many Americans are cluless where Dubai is or for that matter never heard of Abu Dhabi let alone know the incredible growth that is taking place.

I dont believe there is another region in the world as the UAE that is embarking on such a quest.

Looks like the power and change has shifted east between China, India, Russia and the UAE, I guess the new slogan is "Lets Go East"...In the US it was a always "Lets Go West".....

The world has grown much smaller, cant wait to see what the next decade brigns our way.


----------



## MichaelJ47

The US economy is huge and is so powerful I would not be surprised if it shrugs off this "correction" and returns full steam. A little confidence in your political direction and a perception shift then the US is on track again.

It a beautiful country , wonderful lifestyles and opportunities and it deserves it's place as the World leader. Even if the locals are a bit hazy about geography in general . Hell, when you have everything at hand and more why should you bother with the 2nd bests outside your own borders ?

Business runs in cycles ..there are always some who benefit in a down turn and still more in a boom but one thing all modern societies have a problem with is crime and it's prevention.

With all the liberal thinking about human rights has not made our countries any better off and perhaps that is one of the reasons why the UAE is so attractive to many . Certainly it is a major factor for me.


----------



## dubaibound1

Absolutely, it is just matter of time. Also the election year is not helping. We are very optimistic about 2009...we believe 3 Q 2009 we will see a rebound.

It still is the American Dream, only in America can you dream and make it big. Also America gave me the opportunity to be who I'm today. 

I still dont believe that we as a nation should be ignorant of what is going on the outside, the way we interact and do business has changed. It is a competitive world out there, not knowing what your competition is doing, puts you at a disadvantage.


----------



## Pasanada

I totally agree the UAE is an exciting place to be right now, I've said this for a long time. Any evidence of the "credit crunch" don't appear to be evident in the UAE.

I'm seriously looking at buying property in Dubai, not necessarily as a future investment but as a holiday home. I'm keeping an eye on the political situation especially as 2009 is quickly coming round. I've heard some whisperings so I don't want to be "left with a parcel" if things do kick off.


----------

